# Watery Sick, hours after feeds



## fi123

My lo has started to be sick after feeds, not right away but can happen up to 3 hours later and is watery.

Is this normal? 

It is ok during the day as I am around but I worry about it during the night as I may not hear him. Sometimes it is not very much at all but once he started to choke on it as it went back down his throat.


----------



## lea28

Hi my lo does this and she's being treated for reflux. I have her mattress raised a little bit at nighttime. She chokes at nighttime and its really frightening.


----------



## bump_wanted

my lo done that and has now is also being treated for reflux does it smell really acidy different to usual sick xx


----------



## OmarsMum

Omar had watery sick & he's also suffering frm reflux. I found that a dummy at bedtime works to reduce it & tilting up the cot to enable then to swallow it easily while sleeping xx


----------



## Gingerspice

My LO does this. They did it all over the drs bed. They showed no concern, and LO doesn't seem to be bothered by it so we've just left it. I think if it seems to be uncomfy for them then maybe look into treatment for any reflux etc. we can't raise the cot as then get loads od wake-ups from wind moving around


----------



## kc1980

Same here and my LO also has reflux. She is on meds and we should find out in a few
days if they work. I really pray so because she also
screams a lot still and is 12 weeks today


----------



## babybliss

Carmen also has watery sick and I was told that this is absolutely normal (she has never been treated for reflux) Quite often she ejects it before she gets really hungry.


----------



## CocoaOne

My LO does this - I always assumed it's spit-up, but more watery because of all the dribble? She doesn't seem to be bothered by it either way. I think a little bit of reflux us normal until their valve (can't remember technical name!) has developed properly. 

Do you try and keep him upright after his feeds for a while? If you're worried - pop to your GP to make sure x


----------



## beatnick

mine does this- asked the HV and she said its normal.


----------



## Hoping

Sounds like reflux, Thomas had this until he was about 15 months old and was put on gaviscon. He grew out of it eventually. It can affect them with their sleeping at night.


----------



## NG09

MY LO has this to, he doesn't seem bothered by it though. I notice it more if he is laid flat on his back and gets excited flapping his arms and legs about etc


----------

